# Broken Vine Garland hanging ends - Repair



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was excited to find a bunch of the $1 vine garland strands I had purchased several years ago and stored away. Planned to use them in this year’s theme only to find when I went to hang them them on a nylon filament line that a number of the ends (with a plastic ring at the ends) were breaking off leaving me with nothing to fish a line thru to hang. My fix was to pick up some green Indoor/Outdoor Wire Twist Tie and create a replacement ring and secure it to the vine by twisting it around it in several places.










From Hobby Lobby ($1.99 for 24 feet), I liked it because it was a dark green in color and blended in nicely with the vine. I used maybe a foot or less of tie for each vine and decided to attach it to all of my vines (broken ends or not) since they’ll be outside and will likely get blown around a lot while hanging.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That's both clever and frugal. My kind of fix, there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this is such a great idea . thanks for shearing.


----------

